# Best gaming console for my 6 year old son



## Rohitt (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi Friends,

I want to buy simply the best gaming console(which has a lot of free games) for my 6 year old son which he can hold in his hands(Handheld) and play.Kindly suggest the best available in the market today.

Budget-10k

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cyberdragon007 (Oct 10, 2010)

PSP in my opinion is the best but you are better of with a game boy advanced cheap easy to use, user friendly and maybe after 2 years or so go for a upgrade


----------



## aickhanna (Oct 11, 2010)

do not go for psp as the games you will get are very expensive. gor for ps2 but it can be attached to tv only or go for gameboy


----------



## Rohitt (Oct 12, 2010)

cyberdragon007 said:


> PSP in my opinion is the best but you are better of with a game boy advanced cheap easy to use, user friendly and maybe after 2 years or so go for a upgrade



How much does the Gameboy Advance SP cost in the market?

How much does the Nintendo DS Lite cost in the market today?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 13, 2010)

NDS cost Around 7200/-


----------



## Rohitt (Oct 15, 2010)

How much does Nintendo DSi cost?


----------



## Goten (Oct 16, 2010)

These are not gaming consoles...they are handheld consoles...handheld consolea are very fragile and breaks upon falling down...

Gaming console suited best would be a Wii Or PS2.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 16, 2010)

First of all, 6 year is not a good age to start gaming. I would suggest wait until he turns 8. I really mean it. Get him some chinese brick games, etc.

If you are decided to purchase one, I will suggest go only for Nintendo DS. PSP is a great console too.. but not suggested for children under 8.


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

lol, my father had got me a NES-clone when I was six.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 16, 2010)

Well, there will be exceptions. In this case, you are.

Believe me. 7 or 8 is a decent year to start with DSi or few PSP games.


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

A good quality NES clone would be fine.  No one should really miss the classics.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 16, 2010)

I suggest Nintendo Wii. Will probably need more budget though.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Oct 16, 2010)

got my hands on 8-bit console when in class 6th. before that didnt knew computers/console were for gaming  

+1 for Wii


----------



## RCuber (Oct 16, 2010)

+1 For vamsi_krishna

I would also recommend, puzzles like Rubik's Cube and other similar ones. 

I bet when your son reaches 8 Years, he will be able to solve mathematical problems better than his buddies who may be using a PSP or NDS today  

Think about it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 1, 2010)

Nintendo Wii. It's fun, it's easy and even you can play that with him. Plus there are tons of family games for it. PSP isn't something that a 6 year old should own. Some games are really brutal and I won't recommend a PSP at all. I have never personally used an NDS, so I wouldn't talk about it.



Charan said:


> +1 For vamsi_krishna
> 
> I would also recommend, puzzles like Rubik's Cube and other similar ones.
> 
> ...



Sir, Rubik's Cube isn't something that a kid of this generation would want to entertain himself with. It's a thing of past. The OP wants a game console and that is exactly what we should help him out with.


----------

